# A Big Deal!



## CraftyZA (19/2/14)

I would like to personally thank @Matthee , and @RevnLucky7 
Thanks to them I am now the owner of a Just GG, and Ithaka Setup.
See below video for details.


Big surprize at the end of this video!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## johan (19/2/14)

Excellent! keep the camera rolling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/2/14)

Wow is all I can say. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/2/14)

Awesome guys! I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (19/2/14)

Wow! Well done @Matthee and @RevnLucky7 !

You guys are amazing, and this makes me proud to be a member of this awesome community

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/2/14)

holy moly Well done guys!!!!


----------



## Gizmo (19/2/14)

This is truly awesome. Matthee you awesome bud. People like this just make this forum amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/2/14)

Kudos guys!


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/14)

Good people still exist in the world today!! Good luck with your Interview @Crafty and @Matthee and @RavnLucky, you guys are stunning!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (19/2/14)

Just awesome guys .. 

@CraftyZA good luck with the interview


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

Super Epic guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (19/2/14)

nice one


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

I just love it! Awesome!


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

Thank you for the exceptional thank you, @CraftyZA. The pleasure to help make your vaping dream come true is all mine. And I am sure @RevnLucky7 shares this sentiment. Enjoy. No doubt all at Ecigssa are rooting for you going forward.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (19/2/14)

Amazing!!


----------



## Riaz (19/2/14)

now THAT is true community spirit!!

well done guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zegee (19/2/14)

epic well done gents well done

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (19/2/14)

Jo! Nice guys! Sommer got a knop in my keel watching this! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (19/2/14)

Wow, that is AWESOME! Man, what a nice thing to do for someone. After the day I had today, seeing this video just makes it so much better. You guys flippen rock. This is a true blessing and I have a sense it is going to grow into something amazing.

Almost like ripples in a pond, you send out good vibes and it just keeps travelling and growing. God Bless ya all, the best news I have heard all year. Flippen Well done. What a great community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (19/2/14)

Holy sh*t! This is freaking awesome. There are definitely amazing people still out there and it is a true honour to be a part of this community.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (19/2/14)

amazing! this community rocks big time. I don't think that this would happen anywhere else! I am so happy for you @CraftyZA . Great job @Matthee and @RevnLucky7 .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (19/2/14)

Many congrats Crafty, I hope it vapes even BETTER than you expected! Go GG! 

And a big thumbs up to Mathee, for such a truly unselfish deed! And to Revn for assisting too! 

Beeeg family this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fred1sa (19/2/14)

Big up to @Matthee, always helping other members. May you be blessed brother.
Big up to @RevnLucky7 as well.


----------



## Spiri (19/2/14)

Wow, what a truly self less act. It is heart warming to know that there are still real gentlemen around.
@Matthee & @RevnLucky7, I think you guys deserve some kind of medal of sorts. Truly legendary, may the rest of our vaping community follow your example. 
I was so inspired that I donated a full kit to my brother in a effort to convert him. Vape your hearts out brothers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tristan (19/2/14)

Heart warming stuff guys! All I can say is that we are a real gr8 bunch of people here!! How about starting a job available/wanted thread Matthee? Hope you had a good interview Crafty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex Smit (19/2/14)

that is what SA is known for...its amazing people...keep up the good work guys...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/14)

Wow, incredible story. @Matthee and @RevnLucky7 you guys are really special. I agree with all the above comments. This is a great act of kindness and caring. EcigsSA is more than a forum. It has feeling!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poppie (22/2/14)

@CraftyZA so happy for you - Your video was excellent - got a knop in my keel too
Good luck for your job hunt

@Matthee and @RevnLucky7 you guys are so amazing and unbelievable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/2/14)

Just a follow-up; thanks again @CraftyZA! He personally delivered to my house this morning. I thought the Kayfun was a big step up from my Evod, but nothing compares to the Ithaka; never seen so much vapor or tasted so much flavour with an amazing throat hit - will put some photos later I'm enjoying vaping this Ithaka toooooo much now.


----------



## CraftyZA (22/2/14)

Awesome!!! Glad you like it. That is a very basic setup.
I forgot to add. On that sosatie stokkie i gave you, there are 8 wires. The ones at the sharp end is 2 ohms each, and the other end is 1.5 ohms each.
For now only use the aw imr on it. It is rated for a fair amount of amps. Later you can get an efest or mnke, then run into serious ohms.
What juice are you using?


----------



## johan (22/2/14)

Saw the 8-wires and already measured them out and placed into small marked containers - on < 0.7 Ohm I sommer use the bench power supply - t.h is too much for me below 0.7 Ohm. Currently vaping on @Oupa's banana cream, kind of reminds me of the "Banana Boy" ice creams we used to devour as kids in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Lovely to see the good deeds flowing...
Congrats @CraftyZA, you made someone else a happy man! 
Hope you enjoying your setup too!


----------



## johan (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Lovely to see the good deeds flowing...
> Congrats @CraftyZA, you made someone else a happy man!
> Hope you enjoying your setup too!



He sure did - there is definitely a better vape after KF's!


----------



## Andre (22/2/14)

johanct said:


> He sure did - there is definitely a better vape after KF's!


Enjoy the Ithaka, @johanct. Love @Oupa's banana cream, no cloying sweetness - got it just perfect for me. Great tradition you started here, @CraftyZA.


----------



## johan (24/2/14)

Photos (the ultimate kick-ass atomizer):




Mounted on KTS Mechanical telescopic mod:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

johanct said:


> Photos (the ultimate kick-ass atomizer):
> 
> View attachment 1538
> 
> ...


Looks great on the KTS. About those words in brackets - have you tried a Reo yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/2/14)

Never tried a Reo - as far as I understand the Reo's are fitted with Drippers.


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

johanct said:


> Never tried a Reo - as far as I understand the Reo's are fitted with Drippers.


Something like that, yes - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/all-things-reo.524/.


----------



## johan (24/2/14)

I'l try a Reo if testers are available at the next JHB vape meet, but in the interim I'm on cloud-9 with the Ithaka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

johanct said:


> I'l try a Reo if testers are available at the next JHB vape meet, but in the interim I'm on cloud-9 with the Ithaka


Am sure @TylerD will have his Reo Mini there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

